# My new LineX roof



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not a guy who goes in for appearance mods and I expected to to look at the pictures and make a smart ass comment but it actually looks pretty good. I'm totally surprised. Good for you.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

looks clean I like it


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

Well u just made washing and waxing easier. That line x should last longer than the car does lol, it is some good stuff and if the person who sprays it on knows what they are doing the stuff looks great.

I have saw a truck bed where they had no idea what they were doing and man it looked horrible

Sent from my YP-G70 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

...... i guess i dont understand this one.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Huh. There's a thing. I wouldn't go for it, but if it works for you, great.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

70x7 said:


> ...... i guess i dont understand this one.


It's simple. Some people go with Plasti-Dip for blacking out their roof. Some go the vinyl route. I decided to go this route.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm actually impressed. Nice work man, glad to see you got your black roof.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I always thought that LineX bedliner spray would work great for painting the paint chip prone area behind the rear doors. Looks great!


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

It looks like a guy from the 80s who used that spray on hair....

If you're going to do the bedliner as paint thing, do the whole car and don't do it with a Cruze.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

i like it adds a nice lil sparkle to it good for you man im not so sure how a blacked out roof would look on a silver car like i have though lol


----------



## DamageCase (Jun 10, 2012)

VERY cool man. I really like that, will add some great protection too! These pics always make me wish I went with another color then black so I could blackout the roof! 

Sent from my HTC One X using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Strange


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I actually like it. Good job man, and way to stand out!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive comments and to those that don't like it that's cool too it's not for everyone.


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

I like it, and somewhat interested in it. However, I have a black car  
Unless they come in other colors?


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

I believe the liners do come in different colors depending on brand.

I wouldn't do it to my car, but I'm surprised how well it came out.


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah i did find other colors. 
I have 89mile roudtrip work commute on about 85% highway. 
Having a mask painted onto the car with this stuff may pay off in the long run.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes LineX is available in multiple colors. From all the research I did the only brand that was highly reccomended was LineX spray.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

Personally, I like the lines and color of my car, and hate the thought of covering it over like that. I'm not even a fan of the plasti-dip stuff I've seen on here. But at the end of the day, it is your car, so as long as it is something you like, thats the main thing...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Honestly, I don't have a desire for this. However, it does look good and it is beneficial later down the road. I'm glad you did this though, I've thought of it before and wanted to see it actually done. There it is, lol. Not a bad idea sir.


----------



## OLS (Jul 24, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> I'm not a guy who goes in for appearance mods and I expected to to look at the pictures and make a smart ass comment but it actually looks pretty good. I'm totally surprised. Good for you.


Hahaha, me too. But outside of just drawing that sun heat in, I can't say it looks bad.


----------

